# Kois krank?



## Teichforum.info (17. Aug. 2004)

Also ich habe da mal eine Frage:

meine Kois (30 STK) sehen alle TOP FIT aus, schwimmen, fressen und machen alles was sonst noch ein gesunder Koi macht.

Ab und zu schwimmt einer ( von insges. dreien die das machen) runter und scheuert wie verrückt ca. 30 sec, danach kommt er wieder hoch und alles ist beim alten.
Die anderen zwei machen das nur ab und zu.
Von den restlichen 27 macht dies keiner.

Sind die juckig(geil)?
Der eine (der Größte)schwimmt auch sehr oft an die Leichbürste und macht dies.
Aber Eier sind keine drauf.
Ich habe TOP Wasserwerte und die Fische haben auch keine Hackenwürmer, oder andere Sachen dran.

Muß ich einen Abstrich machen?

Oder ist das wirklich nur Paarung? Aber dann müssten sie doch das gemeinsam machen!

Es wäre schön wenn jemand helfen kann, oder aus ähnlichen Situationen brichten kann.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Aug. 2004)

hört sich nach parasitenbefall an !


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Jens
Koi jucken sich in der Paarungszeit nicht.
Was Du beobachtest können __ Parasiten sein,am besten eine Abstrich machen und
unter dem Mikroskop untersuchen welche es sind.
Wenn Du diese möglichkeit nicht hast,würde ich es mit einem 2 bis 3% Salzbad probieren.
Auf meiner Seite kannst Du lesen wie man so etwas macht.Ansonsten einen Fachmann/frau 
an den Teich holen.
gruß paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2004)

Mir wurde empfohlen dem teichwasser etwas Salz beizugeben.
Ist das auch okay?
Wenn ja wieviel soll ich bei 50000 l zugeben?
Wenn ich lieber einen Abstrich machen soll, welches Mikroskop soll ich da nehmen? Gibt es da eine gute Empfehlung?
Soll ich die Fische lieber einzeln behandeln?
Gestern war es zum BSP das keiner so etwas gemacht hat.
Bin ich zu vorsichtig, etwa? :cry: 

Gruß Jens

PS: ich werde mal versuchen dies zu filmen und hier einzustellen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Jens,

einen Überblick bekommst Du hier, der Shop wird von G.H. Stanjek empfohlen (ist einer der Koryphäen für naturnahe Teiche und Mikroorganismen nebst Mikrofotografie):

http://www.ehlert-partner.de/Dulimik.htm#motic

Ähnliche Angebote gibt es mehrere im Web.

Sehr einfache (aber durchaus brauchbare) Mikroskope kosten dort ab 175 EUR. Kennzeichen: Monokular, Grob- und Feintrieb getrennt, kein Kreuztisch, einfache, aber brauchbare Objektive (Achromate), sehr einfacher Kondensor. Vergrösserung bis 400x. Ein etwas höherwertiges Mikroskop - immer noch mit nur einem Okular - kostet ab 444 Euro: Koaxialer Grob- und Feintrieb, Kreuztisch, ordentlicher Kondensor, vergleichbare Optik, aber Vergrösserung bis 1000x (Ölimmersionsobjektiv 100x). Man sollte sich aber nicht täuschen: 1000fache Vergrösserung benötigt man selten bis nie, am ehesten noch für _bakterielle _Fischerkrankungen. Das preiswerteste binokulare Mikroskop dort kostet 522 EUR. Es soll sogar bessere Objektive (sog. Semi Plan Achromate) haben, da ist aber Vorsicht angesagt, weil es gute Achromate gibt, die besser als schlechte semi-plane sind. Trinokular (also mit Fototubus) kostet es 638 EUR. Das Mikroskop für 444 EUR kostet mit Binokular 884 EUR - und das alles ist noch ausgesprochen preiswert. Richtig ordentliche Mikroskope beginnen bei 1.000 EUR. Mit sog. Schülermikroskopen (Karton mit 1600x Mikroskop und unendlich viel Ausstattung aus dem Kaufhaus) kannst Du gar nichts anfangen: Zumeist erkennt man ab mittlerer Vergrösserung  nichts - und was man erkennt, existiert nicht (Artefakte, Lichteffekte).

Warum ich jetzt keine Empfehlung abgebe ? Weil es darauf ankommt, ob Du das, was Du siehst, auch fotografieren willst (z.B. für den Tierarzt). Und wenn ja, ob Du Dir damit viel Umstand machen willst, oder ob es schnell und einfach gehen soll. Im Grunde tut es zwar auch eine gute Webcam, das ist aber mit _erheblichem _Stress verbunden. Wer es bequem will, kauft eine bereits angepasste Cam mit 1/2" CMOS nebst Software für 463 EUR ... zusätzlich zum Mikroskop mit binokularem Tubus.

Bei Gelegenheit werde ich mich einmal ausführlich zum Thema outen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2004)

ist doch für jens egal   
geld spielt doch keine rolle


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2004)

@lars
also naja, ich nehme es nicht persönlich.
 8)  8) 

@stefanS
Danke für deine ausführliche Beschreibung.iCH DENKE SCHON DAS ICH DORT ETWAS FINDEN WERDE.
Mals sehen ob es so etwas in Kombination gibt( Mikrosk.+Foto)
Dazu bräuchte ich dann nur noch ein gutes Buch, oder eine Webseite wo die einzelnen Krankheitserreger drinne stehen, damit ich sie auch erkenne und richtig behandeln kann.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Jens,

da sprichst Du eine nicht einfache Frage an, bei der ich Dir leider auch nicht helfen kann. Denn normalerweise wird der Vorgang umgekehrt beschrieben: Alles, was man bestimmen kann (z.B. nach dem Buch "Leben im Wassertropfen", Kosmos-Verlag) sind keine __ Parasiten und keine Bakterien.  Bestimmungsbücher für Bakterien und Parasiten kenne ich keine, die Fehlerquellen sind wohl auch enorm gross.

Ich wollte eigentlich primär darauf hinweisen, dass der Aufwand schon enorm ist, wenn man die Sache mit dem Mikroskop nicht irgendwo auch hobbymässig betreiben will. Bakterien kann man gerade einmal so ab Vergrösserung 500x erkennen, ganz ordentlich also mit 16x Okular und 40x Objektiv, wenn man nicht mit Ölimmersion arbeiten will (oder kann). 

Mikroskop/Kamera-Kombinationen bekommt man zwar, die sind aber nicht gerade günstig. Als geeignete Webcam wird die Philips ToUcam II Pro empfohlen, weil die bereits ein Rotfilter eingebaut hat und über einen qualitativ ordentlichen Chip verfügt. Entweder: Kamera direkt vor das Okular halten (wird meistens nichts). Oder: Kamera mit einem Stativ direkt vor dem Okular ausrichten (Kamera so dicht, wie es irgend geht, vor das Okularstellen, möglichst aufliegend). Habe ich bei Leuten gesehen, die das mit viel Übung prima hinbekommen. Oder: Adapter drehen oder irgendwie aus Kunststoff selbst herstellen, z.B. Objektivdurchmesser ToUcam 19.5 mm, Okulardurchmesser 23 - 28 mm je nach Mikroskop, an beiden Seiten mit je 3 Schrauben fixierbar machen (Thumbscrews aus dem Computerbedarf) - beste Lösung. Der beste Link hierzu:

http://www.jaurich-online.de/Mikroskopie/

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2004)

Hallo, 

um die meißten __ Parasiten unter dem Mikroskop zu erkennen, reicht eine Vergrößerung bis 100-fach. 
Folglich würde ich mir ein Mikroskop besorgen, welches bis 400-fach kann. 
Durch das Okular kann man mit einer dig. Kamara auch durchfotografieren. 

Zum Buch: 
Krankheiten der Koi
Ulmer Verlag
um die 13 EURO

Übrigens würde ich mit dem Abstrich bei Deinen Fischen etwas Gas geben. Parasiten vermehren sich bei den momentanen Temperaturen sehr stark. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2004)

@Alle

Also nochmal vielen Dank für alle beschriebenen Hilfen.
Die Seite hier ist der echte hammer, so viel Hilfsbereitschaft kenn man selten.
Ich bin sehr stolz auf Euch und werde selber weiter aktiv im Forum bleiben, um Fragen anderer zu beantworten, wenn ich sie beantworten kann.
Ich werde alles beherzigen und mache mich ans Werk!

Bis denne...


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Jens,



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Folglich würde ich mir ein Mikroskop besorgen, welches bis 400-fach kann.



Das heißt, das es bis 400-fach exakte Einblicke liefert. Können kann es ruhig mehr. Wenn eines bis nur 400-fach geht, sind die Einblicke in diesem Bereich meißt schon unscharf. 

Habe mir Stefan's Link angesehen: 
Alles gute Ware.   

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Aug. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

schaut doch auch noch einmal hier nach: 

http://www.juelich-bonn.com/site/mikroskop/bonntec/mikroskop/

BT-SME-F1 - 275,00 EUR

Scheint mir für den Preis auch sehr ordentlich.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

